# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Компания Microsoft назвала победителя Национального финала Imagine Cup 2017 в Беларуси

## Labs

11 мая в бизнес-инкубаторе Парка высоких технологий студенты белорусских вузов представили свои проекты экспертному жюри. В этом году международный технологический конкурс Imagine Cup 2017 отмечает 15-летний юбилей. С приветственной речью и пожеланием успеха к юным разработчикам обратился Антон Мякишев, Глава представительства Microsoft в Беларуси. 


_«Информационные технологии правят миром. Сегодня на ИТ-сектор приходится примерно 5% мирового ВВП. По прогнозам экспертов с каждым годом этот показатель будет расти и в итоге приблизится к 60%. Смело утверждаю, что выбранное вами занятие обеспечит вам интересную жизнь и стабильно высокий доход. Microsoft оказывает поддержку молодым талантам. В рамках конкурса Imagine Cup вы учитесь работать в команде, применяете на практике знания, полученные во время учебы, изучаете дополнительные материалы, консультируетесь с экспертами в области информационных технологий»._ 


В Национальном финале конкурса приняли участие 6 команд. Ребята представляли социальные проекты, игры, инновационные приложения, построенные на базе Microsoft Azure и Visual Studio. Команда Lume продемонстрировала аналог распознавателя QR-кодов. Студенты БГУ представили проект VedeX, который позволяет внедрить виртуальную и дополненную реальность в учебный процесс и тем самым сделать его более увлекательным, полезным и интересным. Команда Space Beaver показала жюри игру для отдыха и релакса. 


_«Мы благодарны компании Microsoft за поддержку белорусских стартапов и систему образования в целом. Образование – одна из ключевых сфер, в которой мы планируем развивать наше сотрудничество»_, - прокомментировал Всеволод Янчевский, Глава администрации ПВТ. 


Победителем Imagine Cup в Беларуси стала команда Scrawlless, которая разработала математический интернет-портал для детей с нарушениями мелкой моторики рук. Портал адаптирован к программе белорусских школ. С его помощью дети, которым в силу особенностей физического развития сложно писать текст и чертить, смогут выполнять домашние задания по алгебре и геометрии. В портал встроены модули для решения примеров с опциями вычисления в столбик и поле для черчения геометрических фигур. 


_«Идея создать портал появилась, когда я лежал в больнице. В палате рядом со мной находился мальчик с ДЦП. Я видел, как ему сложно выполнять домашние задания – писать текст от руки и, тем более, чертить. Мне захотелось ему помочь. Сегодня мы сотрудничаем с РРЦ для детей-инвалидов. Перед тем, как заявить о нашем проекте, мы провели презентацию сервиса перед родителями, предоставили портал детям и протестировали его в действии. Ребята были так увлечены, что их невозможно было оторвать от компьютеров»_, - рассказал в своем докладе Дмитрий Кузьмич, студент первого курса БГУИР, руководитель команды разработчиков Scrawlless.


Портал будет полезен школьникам, которые находятся на домашнем обучении: с помощью сервиса можно отправлять домашние задания учителю и задавать ему вопросы онлайн. Разработчики утверждают, что у проекта большое будущее: его можно адаптировать к школьным программам разных стран и помогать детям по всему миру. Ребята планируют «обучить» портал другим школьным дисциплинам и начать сотрудничество с Министерством образования. 


_«Мало наполнять проект функционалом и грамотно его развивать. Важно, чтобы он приносил пользу, был важен и нужен людям. Ребята наглядно продемонстрировали, как можно внедрить разработку в реальную среду»_, - прокомментировал Антон Мякишев. 


Поощрительные призы получили команды See Battle, которая представила чат-бот для Skype, играющий с собеседником в морской бой, и Rainforce Team: ребята продемонстрировали игру Eat or be Meat – аналог настольной игры, в которую на одном устройстве могут играть 6 людей одновременно. 


Команда-победитель отправится в Киев и примет участие в региональном финале Imagine Cup 2017. Ребята, которые заняли призовые места получили ценные подарки от компании Microsoft.

----------

